# Frank Trejo Sparring Footage and Interview



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2007)

[yt]1W0lLZtEnQc[/yt]


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for this one too.


----------

